# 3 Cheers for TiVo! They Got The New Remote Right!



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

The remote still has the ratings thumbs as well. I take this as a good thing 

TiVo Lights It Up With New Lux Remote


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


It has had a stand-alone Netflix button for a long time now


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

compnurd said:


> It has had a stand-alone Netflix button for a long time now


Didn't know that. My newest TiVo is a 2yo(?) standard Bolt, and its remote is nearly identical to that from my 5yo(?) Roamio Plus. It just has a white face instead of black, and the top TiVo button is blank, it doesn't say TiVo, with a smiley face.

So, what does the button do if you don't have Netflix? Or do boxes that come with a remote that has a Netflix button include a Netflix membership?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


My TV remote has dedicated Prime Video, Netflix, HBO, and PS Vue buttons. I don't have any of those services. I just ignore them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

justen_m said:


> So, what does the button do if you don't have Netflix?


Same thing it would do if you do have Netflix, launch the Netflix app.

I believe the Netflix button may have been added with the VOX Remote. (Yep.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless?


I agree with your sentiment. It just feels wrong.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Joe3 said:


> The remote still has the ratings thumbs as well. I take this as a good thing
> 
> TiVo Lights It Up With New Lux Remote


Just means the batteries will run out sooner. I used to have a remote that had buttons that glowed for a few hours at night if you left it in the light all day. Not sure why that did not catch on. FWIW, I thought the TiVo peanut remote was perfect.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


Same thing it does if you have Netflix -- pays TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wizwor said:


> Same thing it does if you have Netflix -- pays TiVo.


Does it? Or is the button the cost of getting the Netflix app updated?


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Does it? Or is the button the cost of getting the Netflix app updated?


It's complicated, but this is part of a settlement/licensing agreement between Netflix and TiVo...

TiVo to Add Netflix Button to Remotes Under Broad Licensing Pact


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


Who doesn't have Netflix in 2019? Netflix has over 60 million US paid subscribers plus millions more who share passwords. Homeless people have Netflix. Blind people have Netflix. People without TVs even have Netflix. I honestly forget the buttons is there and look under apps. Good to know!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

CloudAtlas said:


> Who doesn't have Netflix in 2019?


:hand:

Me ... my cats won't share the password. :smirkcat:


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

CloudAtlas said:


> Who doesn't have Netflix in 2019? Netflix has over 60 million US paid subscribers plus millions more who share passwords. Homeless people have Netflix. Blind people have Netflix. People without TVs even have Netflix. I honestly forget the buttons is there and look under apps. Good to know!


If only the Netflix button were programmable to do other things. When we do have an active Netflix subscription, I personally use it on my Roku. The only app that I used on my TiVo was the Xfinity On Demand app.



wizwor said:


> Just means the batteries will run out sooner. I used to have a remote that had buttons that glowed for a few hours at night if you left it in the light all day. Not sure why that did not catch on. FWIW, I thought the TiVo peanut remote was perfect.


If only I didn't have to hold down the B button to toggle captions. If only there was an option to make it instant.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> Who doesn't have Netflix in 2019? Netflix has over 60 million US paid subscribers plus millions more who share passwords. Homeless people have Netflix. Blind people have Netflix. People without TVs even have Netflix. I honestly forget the buttons is there and look under apps. Good to know!


We left Netflix in 2018 after a decade of increasing prices, decreased options, a less attractive library, and subscribing to Prime.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

wizwor said:


> We left Netflix in 2018 after a decade of increasing prices, decreased options, a less attractive library, and subscribing to Prime.


Decreased options? Netflix and Prime nicely go together because both have exclusive content. Netflix has 100's of exclusive shows and documentaries not on Prime. I'm guessing you already had Prime and when your Netflix plan went to $10.99 you bailed. Oh, what's that you're sharing your friends login/passed and saving those dollars up to buy a TiVO Edge to help TiVO Inc. out financially? Bravo.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> Decreased options?


When Netflix added streaming, it was included in the price of the disc product. Even though the streaming service library was thin and uncompelling, there were always the discs. Later Netflix started charging extra for the discs and shifted content towards original productions. This left me with very little that I wanted to watch.


CloudAtlas said:


> Netflix and Prime nicely go together because both have exclusive content. Netflix has 100's of exclusive shows and documentaries not on Prime. I'm guessing you already had Prime and when your Netflix plan went to $10.99 you bailed.


I think I bailed after seeing that commercial about the guy who was paying for a lot of things he was not using. I would not pay for Prime just for video either. Frankly, I'm not sure I will stay on with Prime beyond the current subscription.


CloudAtlas said:


> Oh, what's that you're sharing your friends login/passed and saving those dollars up to buy a TiVO Edge to help TiVO Inc. out financially? Bravo.


I'm confident I could buy and sell you. In part because I don't waste money on things that do not provide value to me. No I do not share credentials. I got all five of my Roamios 'All In' -- three at $299.99 and two at $199.99. I have no brand loyalty whatsoever.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Joe3 said:


> The remote still has the ratings thumbs as well. I take this as a good thing


Might not mean anything, you still need the thumbs down button to restart, CDE etc...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I wont give this remote a thunbs up until they INCLUDE it with the cable edge box!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CloudAtlas said:


> Who doesn't have Netflix in 2019?


The majority of U.S. households.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@justen_m What button would you have put in place of Netflix?
I don't use the Enter button, and the Skip button is redundant. But I'm not upset because I know lots of other people might use them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mdavej said:


> @justen_m What button would you have put in place of Netflix?


2-4 user-configurable learning buttons.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

wizwor said:


> I think I bailed [Netflix] after [&#8230;]


They raised the price in 2018. You mentioned that previously. I get that the value wasn't there for you anymore. I asked because as a medium-sized Netflix shareholder I was genuinely interested.

I know I just can't get myself to pay $5.95 for an iTunes movie rental because it just feels like a waste of money. Yet back in the Blockbuster days I was paying close to $5 and rented all the time. The value I guess is no longer there.



wizwor said:


> I'm confident I could buy and sell you. [&#8230;]


This would have more impact if you could afford Netflix. &#8230; Kidding. I didn't mean to imply before that you were seriously using someone else's credentials to watch Netflix and save money towards an EDGE.

But I live 2 blocks from Central Park so if you can buy n' sell me more power to you. There are thousands in my neighborhood pulling down 7 figures yearly who can buy n' sell me. I hope to one day marry one of them.



wizwor said:


> [&#8230;]
> I got all five of my Roamios 'All In' -- three at $299.99 and two at $199.99. I have no brand loyalty whatsoever.


Wow you really are stingy.  While good for you it explains how impossible it is for TiVO to make money off of some techies which I assume is their base.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> They raised the price in 2018. You mentioned that previously. I get that the value wasn't there for you anymore.  I asked because as a medium-sized Netflix shareholder I was genuinely interested.


I think I made that clear. Many times. Netflix moved from a source of content I was interested in to a source of content I was less interested in while raising prices. At the same time, competitors joined in the game. One of the consequences of disc rentals and streaming was that optical media became much less expensive. I own every movie and television show I would watch more than twice on optical media.

On demand media is not what I want. I prefer to fall asleep watching television or having something on as background noise as I do other things. I always felt Netflix could have improved by implementing playlists -- the way youtube plays something similar to what you looked for. One of the things I like about the Recast is that I can start watching a series and it will play all episodes. I often fall asleep to NYPD Blue, for instance.



CloudAtlas said:


> I know I just can't get myself to pay $5.95 for an iTunes movie rental because it just feels like a waste of money. Yet back in the Blockbuster days I was paying close to $5 and rented all the time. The value I guess is no longer there.


Me too. But a movie cost a lot more than $5 back then, right? It was a relative bargain. We have more options now. If you like Netflix original programming, then it might work for you. If you are looking for a good movie, not so much.



CloudAtlas said:


> This would have more impact if you could afford Netflix. &#8230; Kidding. I didn't mean to imply before that you were seriously using someone else's credentials to watch Netflix and save money towards an EDGE.


Unfortunately a lot of the nuances of conversation are lost in bulletin boards. I am not thrifty because I cannot afford to be extravagant. I simply want value for my money. You would appreciate that if you were in my will.



CloudAtlas said:


> But I live 2 blocks from Central Park so if you can buy n' sell me more power to you. There are thousands in my neighborhood pulling down 7 figures yearly who can buy n' sell me. I hope to one day marry one of them.


I spend a LOT of time in New York. I LOVE New York. I think you have the very best park system in the country. I love having a PHD guide me through a colonial fort. I have spent a lot of time in Manhattan. Just a couple years back, I spend a long weekend in a half million dollar apartment in Manhattan while visiting the WTC Museum, the Intrepid, and a submarine (Growler?). We did Chinatown and all the touristy things. I was mostly stuck by the piles of trash on the sidewalks on a weekend. Someone even threw a bag of trash out their window. A truly unpleasant place to be in February. The apartment was one bedroom, a half a kitchen, a small bathroom, and a half a living room. You controlled the temperature by opening and closing the window.

About ten years ago, I spent a week in Manhattan for NAB. I stayed right in the hotel where the show was. I remember stepping out of the building to check out a Star Wars event and being washed over by the plasma screens of Times Square. I ate lunch each day at some deli off a side street and walked in Central Park each night. I even dined at Tavern On The Green. From there I went to Schenectady. New Your City is part of New Jersey. Ten minutes north looks just like New Hampshire.

My opinion of NYC is that it is a nice place to visit, but I would not want to live there.



CloudAtlas said:


> Wow you really are stingy.  While good for you it explains how impossible it is for TiVO to make money off of some techies which I assume is their base.


I've spent nearly $10k on DVRs if you include PC projects, whole house DVRs, and set top DVRs. TiVo got about 15% of that if you include Minis. TiVo is a niche product. TiVo is a predator. They did not make their money off their customers. They made it off their competitors. I don't think I would choose to be in their business.

This topic is about the TiVo remote and our corner of it is about Netflix. This is probably a good time to remind you what you had to say about my separation from Netflix because we seem to be going nowhere...



CloudAtlas said:


> Decreased options? Netflix and Prime nicely go together because both have exclusive content. Netflix has 100's of exclusive shows and documentaries not on Prime. I'm guessing you already had Prime and when your Netflix plan went to $10.99 you bailed. Oh, what's that you're sharing your friends login/passed and saving those dollars up to buy a TiVO Edge to help TiVO Inc. out financially? Bravo.


I didn't leave Netflix, Netflix left me. I have no brand loyalty, so, when a product is no longer of value to me, I move on. I think it is time for me to move on from this topic.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks nice. I don’t watch TV in the dark so not that useful to me though. (dark = Dan falling asleep )


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

justen_m said:


> A standalone Netflix button? What the heck does it do if you don't have Netflix? Is is useless? Programmable?


Netflix requires this of most hardware partners. No button, no integration.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Netflix requires this of most hardware partners. No button, no integration.


I've never seen a Netflix button on an Apple TV remote.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I've never seen a Netflix button on an Apple TV remote.


Keyword = most


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

What I've always liked about the Tivo remote is can you run it without looking at it. Some people needs lights as well as complicated universal remotes, with windows, and menus and lots of buttons. I'm waiting for the thread where someone starts to complain about the battery life of the lighted remote  it will happen


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

tenthplanet said:


> What I've always liked about the Tivo remote is can you run it without looking at it.


Precisely why I hate the Vox remote layout. The useless (for me) Vox button is annoying enough, but moving the D button is really aggravating. Sure I could re-learn where the buttons are, but then I'm screwed going back to an older remote in the bedroom.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

When it comes to a TV remote, less is more. The original TV remote I could operate incomplete Blackness without ever thinking about where the buttons were. 

The new remotes I have to feel around, sometimes look, and still get buttons wrong. Not a fan.


----------



## rocket999 (Sep 29, 2019)

TKnight206 said:


> If only I didn't have to hold down the B button to toggle captions. If only there was an option to make it instant.


I've wondered that myself, and with the delay in getting the captions started, you don't know when it's safe to let up on that key.

I also would like the select button to turn on quick play w/o having to first push the play button. What's the need for 2 keys when one would do. And if you accidentally turned on quick play, OMG, you might just have to push the button to turn it off.


----------



## FubarJeb (Sep 27, 2016)

I wish they would bring back the TiVo Slide Pro remote. The full keyboard makes searching a lot easier.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tenthplanet said:


> I'm waiting for the thread where someone starts to complain about the battery life of the lighted remote  it will happen


I'm already there with my (lighted) Slide Pro Remote. But I just shut up and replace the batteries more often (having a bunch of inexpensive AA batteries around), as a factor of the nice benefit.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FubarJeb said:


> I wish they would bring back the TiVo Slide Pro remote. The full keyboard makes searching a lot easier.


So does voice and the phone app (full qwerty there too). I can say a phrase about 10x faster than I can type it on a slide pro. And neither of those costs $50 or has a ribbon cable that wears out after only a couple of years.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

rocket999 said:


> I've wondered that myself, and with the delay in getting the captions started, you don't know when it's safe to let up on that key.
> 
> I also would like the select button to turn on quick play w/o having to first push the play button. What's the need for 2 keys when one would do. And if you accidentally turned on quick play, OMG, you might just have to push the button to turn it off.


Accidentally pressing captions with a simple toggle, it's a minor annoyance that can easily be rectified. However, with QuickMode, it could be distracting enough to justify an eight second replay. I will say this... options.

Give us the option to use the A-C buttons without having to hold them down.
TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > User Preferences is where I'd put it. In there, I'd add a new option to change A-C toggle duration.
A-C toggle duration: 2 seconds / 1 second / Instant
Also, an option for QuickMode.l
QuickMode: Play-Select / Select
Also, I'd like a way to remove the graphic for when SkipMode is available during a commercial, as sometimes it shows up in the show itself. (Maybe be much more annoying if someone were to watch the Super Bowl for the football itself as SkipMode skips to the commercials instead.)
SkipMode graphic: Enabled / Disabled


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

tenthplanet said:


> What I've always liked about the Tivo remote is can you run it without looking at it. Some people needs lights as well as complicated universal remotes, with windows, and menus and lots of buttons. *I'm waiting for the thread where someone starts to complain about the battery life of the lighted remote  it will happen *


It DID happen: 3 Cheers for TiVo! They Got The New Remote Right!


wizwor said:


> *Just means the batteries will run out sooner*. I used to have a remote that had buttons that glowed for a few hours at night if you left it in the light all day. Not sure why that did not catch on. FWIW, I thought the TiVo peanut remote was perfect.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> The majority of U.S. households.


Concur!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Joe3 said:


> The remote still has the ratings thumbs as well. I take this as a good thing
> 
> TiVo Lights It Up With New Lux Remote


Make it programmable too!


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

mdavej said:


> So does voice and the phone app (full qwerty there too). I can say a phrase about 10x faster than I can type it on a slide pro. And neither of those costs $50 or has a ribbon cable that wears out after only a couple of years.


True, but the Vox remote has a hell of a time with my voice/accent, and going from my iPhone home screen to the Tivo keyboard (open Tivo, wait for it to load, go to Settings, pick the right Tivo, go back out, open the keyboard) takes quite a bit more time than sliding a remote open.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Joe3 said:


> The remote still has the ratings thumbs as well. I take this as a good thing
> 
> TiVo Lights It Up With New Lux Remote


They are used for other things for example wish lists to make a keyword optional or a negative


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope this is available for purchase on the website soon by itself as an accessory. My vox remote has been dropped too many times and is about shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

When did they start adding the big SKIP button?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kettledrum said:


> When did they start adding the big SKIP button?


When they made the alphabet buttons smaller. Small thumbs too. Some MSO remotes don't have the Skip button, they have On Demand.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Messaged them on Facebook to see if I could purchase one since I need a replacement anyways...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

LUX remote is now available for sale separately.

tivo lux remote - Google Search


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

weaknees said:


> LUX remote is now available for sale separately.
> 
> tivo lux remote - Google Search


Yesss! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo LUX Remote for TiVo Edge, Bolt and Mini VOX - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-C00305-...eywords=tivo+lux+remote&qid=1574306982&sr=8-1

$49.99 shipped; currently in stock.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

The Directional buttons and the Play/Pause/FF/RW buttons are still in wrong place for where your thumb naturally rests when holding the remote. They need to switch them. You use navigation buttons more than the play pause. Every other remote has Direction/Select button right where you thumb naturally rests except Tivo. So they have not gotten it right yet.

Also 50.00 for a remote? So Tivo Edge Cable owners are now into the whole setup for 450.00? Insane.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo LUX Remote for TiVo Edge, Bolt and Mini VOX - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-C00305-...eywords=tivo+lux+remote&qid=1574306982&sr=8-1
> 
> $49.99 shipped; currently in stock.


Just got one off Amazon. Their eBay store also had it but the shipping quoted time was slower.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Nothing like having a big fat Netflix button to accidentally press and pull you out of your show.

Right there with the Skip button too.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Narkul said:


> Nothing like having a big fat Netflix button to accidentally press and pull you out of your show.
> 
> Right there with the Skip button too.


Nothing like having a nice big Skip button so you can easily hit it instead of looking for a tiny D button by the Skip button and hitting that by accident.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Nothing like having a nice big Skip button so you can easily hit it instead of looking for a tiny D button by the Skip button and hitting that by accident.


I just press channel up, it's easier to find than little D buttons.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Narkul said:


> Nothing like having a big fat Netflix button to accidentally press and pull you out of your show.
> 
> Right there with the Skip button too.


Lol done that, it can be so sensitive they simply lightly tossing the remote onto my bed presses it.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I understand this only works on roamio with a USB dongle. Is the one for the vox remote sufficient?


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

tim_m said:


> Lol done that, it can be so sensitive they simply lightly tossing the remote onto my bed presses it.


I actually use a Bolt remote that lacks skip and Netflix buttons, but my TCL tv remote has Netflix, Sling, Hulu and Vudu buttons lurking below the Play/pause button. I wonder if they get some kickback for putting those annoying buttons on there?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tim_m said:


> I understand this only works on roamio with a USB dongle. Is the one for the vox remote sufficient?


Yes I actually asked this exact question on Amazon and they replied to me it's the same dongle the Vox one came with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Noelmel said:


> Yes I actually asked this exact question on Amazon and they replied to me it's the same dongle the Vox one came with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I might get one.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Got one from amazon yesterday and it’s going back tomorrow. Will not pair no matter what I try (searched and tried all the codes/clearing methods). Tried on my existing mini Vox and also on a brand new out of the box mini vox.....nothing. I’ve paired many remotes in the past with no problems - this one is impossible.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cpgny9 said:


> Got one from amazon yesterday and it's going back tomorrow. Will not pair no matter what I try (searched and tried all the codes/clearing methods). Tried on my existing mini Vox and also on a brand new out of the box mini vox.....nothing. I've paired many remotes in the past with no problems - this one is impossible.


Perhaps you just got a defective one.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

cpgny9 said:


> Got one from amazon yesterday and it's going back tomorrow. Will not pair no matter what I try (searched and tried all the codes/clearing methods). Tried on my existing mini Vox and also on a brand new out of the box mini vox.....nothing. I've paired many remotes in the past with no problems - this one is impossible.


Mine should be delivered from Amazon tomorrow. Hope it works!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

According to the TiVo website, the Lux remote will not work with the Vox dongle. The Vox dongle is Bluetooth. On the page for the Lux remote its says:

*Works with TiVo EDGE series, TiVo BOLT series, TiVo Roamio Plus or Pro*

This indicates it is an RF remote, not a Bluetooth remote. It should work without any dongle on the DVRs above, and 2nd gen Minis. 1st gen Minis should work with the same RF dongle used for Roamio RF remotes. Not sure about the Mini Vox - it definitely has a Bluetooth interface, but not sure if it also has a RF receiver.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

On my Vox that I have been using, I’ve had a Vox (with microphone button) paired for quite a while. I would guess if that one can pair, the lux should be able to pair as well.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cpgny9 said:


> On my Vox that I have been using, I've had a Vox (with microphone button) paired for quite a while. I would guess if that one can pair, the lux should be able to pair as well.


 vox and luck are the remote 
lux is for edge haardware


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

From a post on remotes I made two years ago:



Diana Collins said:


> Original Slide Remote (not the Pro) - Bluetooth based, dongle required
> Roamio and Bolt Remotes - RF based, support built into Bolts, Roamios and V2 Minis, dongles required for V1 Minis and other "Series 4" units
> Slide Pro Remote - RF based, support same as Roamio/Bolt remote
> VOX Remote - Bluetooth based, support built into Bolt Vox and Mini Vox, Bluetooth dongle needed otherwise


Add to this, the Lux Remote which, according to the Tivo website, is an RF remote, not Bluetooth. Until someone successfully pairs the remote with each type of DVR since the Roamio and each type of Mini, we can't be sure who is correct. But according the page I linked above, it appears to be an RF remote compatible with Slide Pro/Roamio/Bolt (non-Vox) remotes. TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra) is needed for Vox functionality.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> From a post on remotes I made two years ago:
> 
> Add to this, the Lux Remote which, according to the Tivo website, is an RF remote, not Bluetooth. Until someone successfully pairs the remote with each type of DVR since the Roamio and each type of Mini, we can't be sure who is correct. But according the page I linked above, it appears to be an RF remote compatible with Slide Pro/Roamio/Bolt (non-Vox) remotes. TiVo Experience 4 (aka Hydra) is needed for Vox functionality.


Maybe, but Bluetooth is an RF standard, so that confuses the issue. What a mess TiVo has created using different RF standards for remotes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Maybe, but Bluetooth is an RF standard, so that confuses the issue. What a mess TiVo has created using different RF standards for remotes.


No different than Logitech and their "almost BT" RF implementations


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

So my LUX remote arrived from Amazon today. It worked with my Roamio Pro out of the box (I do still have the dongle attached that came with my Vox remote) In the settings it says “Bluetooth S6 Backlit Retail”

I have a brand new TCL Roku TV R617 and I have tried several remote codes listed (0083, 0368, 0091, 0404, 0366) They all control the volume and mute but I cannot for the life of me get one to turn the tv off or switch imputs. The Vox remote did do this so I know it’s possible but I never wrote down the code that ending up worked. Anyone have an idea ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

When you say out of the box - is it working out of the box in IR or RF? Mine worked in IR but I could not pair it for RF


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cpgny9 said:


> When you say out of the box - is it working out of the box in IR or RF? Mine worked in IR but I could not pair it for RF


RF pairing isn't needed to control the TV.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

cpgny9 said:


> When you say out of the box - is it working out of the box in IR or RF? Mine worked in IR but I could not pair it for RF


I'm not sure I put the batteries in and it worked for the TiVo controls like to bring up the guide or settings. I assume RF because I can point in the other direction away from the box and it doesn't need line of site to work

This is the diagnostics screen if it helps?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for that. Maybe not working for me because I am on TE3 and not Hydra


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> I have a brand new TCL Roku TV R617 and I have tried several remote codes listed (0083, 0368, 0091, 0404, 0366) They all control the volume and mute but I cannot for the life of me get one to turn the tv off or switch imputs. The Vox remote did do this so I know it's possible but I never wrote down the code that ending up worked. Anyone have an idea ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And somehow it magically just started working even tho I didn't change the code or try anymore. Only thing I did was take the batteries out of old remote so maybe somehow it was interfering but it's odd the volume and mute was working just not the power. But either way it is now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Noelmel said:


> I'm not sure I put the batteries in and it worked for the TiVo controls like to bring up the guide or settings. I assume RF because I can point in the other direction away from the box and it doesn't need line of site to work


To test IR vs RF, cover the front of the remote with the palm of your hand. IR can bounce off walls & ceilings, not to mention other furniture. Also, when in RF mode the LED on the remote is amber. In IR mode it is red.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Maybe, but Bluetooth is an RF standard, so that confuses the issue. What a mess TiVo has created using different RF standards for remotes.


Not when talking about remotes. "RF" normally refers to remotes that use radio (usually ~300MHz) but not a protocol standard like Bluetooth or WiFi Direct (which Roku uses for some remotes).

TiVo has switched back and forth between Bluetooth and RF several times. It would appear from Noelmel's screenshot that the Lux IS a Bluetooth remote. Unless it ships with the dongle, I don't see how it could work on Roamio's which do not have Bluetooth built in.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> Unless it ships with the dongle, I don't see how it could work on Roamio's which do not have Bluetooth built in.


I'm sure it will probably still work in IR mode.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

In IR mode you're not getting full function of the remote, which includes voice search which only works when in BT/RF mode. They would only advertise that it works fully with certain models listed. Could the Roamio Pro & Plus have built-in BT where Roamio basic and ota don't? In one hand they say it works, the retailer says it doesn't?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> To test IR vs RF, cover the front of the remote with the palm of your hand. IR can bounce off walls & ceilings, not to mention other furniture. Also, when in RF mode the LED on the remote is amber. In IR mode it is red.


Ok I covered it and it worked and it's Amber so it is RF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> It would appear from Noelmel's screenshot that the Lux IS a Bluetooth remote. Unless it ships with the dongle, I don't see how it could work on Roamio's which do not have Bluetooth built in.


It does not ship with the dongle. They do sell it separately as an add on. It does say it's required for Roamios. I asked them on Amazon I still had the dongle from my VOX remote and they said it's the same one and it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Noelmel said:


> I hope this is available for purchase on the website soon by itself as an accessory. My vox remote has been dropped too many times and is about shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's available at weaknees

TiVo LUX Remote for TiVo Edge, Bolt and Mini VOX - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 28, 2001)

To add to the Lux Remote conversation, I bought a Lux Remote as a replacement. It is the only remote sold on TiVo these days. After trying every approach to put it in RF mode, I checked the TiVo site where it says that RF is only supported with Experience 4. I don't like the new "experience" and I only have one TiVo stuck with it. It was bad enough only enabling voice on the new experience, but now I have a Tivo inside a component cabinet with no RF remote. RF mode used to work with my Bolt and the previous TiVo remotes. This is so arbitrary that, for the first time, I am considering retiring the box in my home theater.


----------

